# ZZ-Spike Walk Through Solve: ZZ on Megaminx



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2017)

I had gotten some request to make a walk through solve for ZZ-Spike when I first proposed it back in September. Well, I've finally decided to make one.






If my rules for recognizing EO weren't clear enough, here are them as I originally described them:


Spoiler: EO Recognition Rules



If you know standard ZZ EO Rules, this shouldn't be too hard to understand, and you probably don't need these.

Label your last four S2L faces 1-4, cw or ccw, it actually doesn't matter.

If an odd numbered colour is touching an odd numbered face, it is good. If it is touching an even numbered face, it is bad.

If an even numbered colour is touching an even numbered face, it is good. If it is touching an odd numbered face, it is bad.

If an odd numbered colour is on an even numbered face, but they are _not_ touching, it is good.

If an even numbered colour is on an odd numbered face, but they are _not_ touching, it is good.

If an even numbered colour is on an even numbered face, and they are _not_ touching, it is bad

If an odd numbered colour is on an odd numbered face, and they are _not_ touching, it is bad.



Here are the debut posts: 1 2 3


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for making this!

For EO recognition, what I came up with is pretty much the same rules you use, but I think of them in terms of opposite and adjacent faces:

The two even faces are opposite to a each other
The two odd faces are opposite to each other
Even faces are adjacent to odd faces and odd faces are adjacent to even faces
Then the EO recognition rules become simple.

For each centre:
If the edge has a *matching or opposite* sticker :
Sticker *connected* to centre: *Good* edge
Sticker *pointing away* from centre: *Bad* edge



Else edge has *adjacent* sticker:
Sticker *connected* to centre: *Bad* edge
Sticker *pointing away* from centre: *Good* edge


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey sorry for 2 year thread bump but if possible, could you maybe make a written example solve? I am trying to switch to ZZ-spike but the way to do S2L and while preserving EO is very confusing to me. Thanks if you can in advance.

Edit: also does anybody besides you use ZZ-spike?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 19, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> the way to do S2L and while preserving EO is very confusing to me


You pretty much just solve one of the two faces at the sides first, then solve another one, then solve yet another one, and bam, S2L is done and you have LL with EO already solved. Just make sure not to turn any of the faces other than the four free ones after EO is done.

(edit: I forgot what ZZ-spike was actually about and was writing from memory, and I remembered it wrong, so I rewrote my post.)

(Also, don't ever apologise for bumping an old thread when you're asking a relevant question. A lot of people have the impression that bumping old threads is a bad thing, which happens to be true _most of the time_ because the people who do so are usually newcomers who don't notice that they're replying to people who haven't even logged in for almost a decade, but it's not an _inherently_ bad thing to bump an old thread. As long as you have something relevant to say, go ahead.)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 19, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> You pretty much just solve one of the two faces at the sides first, then solve another one, then solve yet another one, and bam, S2L is done and you have LL with EO already solved. Just make sure not to turn any of the faces other than the four free ones after EO is done.
> 
> (edit: I forgot what ZZ-spike was actually about and was writing from memory, and I remembered it wrong, so I rewrote my post.)
> 
> (Also, don't ever apologise for bumping an old thread when you're asking a relevant question. A lot of people have the impression that bumping old threads is a bad thing, which happens to be true _most of the time_ because the people who do so are usually newcomers who don't notice that they're replying to people who haven't even logged in for almost a decade, but it's not an _inherently_ bad thing to bump an old thread. As long as you have something relevant to say, go ahead.)


Thank you! Do you mind writing some example solves? I’m still a little bit confused.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey, I'm glad that you're exploring the different facets of ZZ!

A couple things to note:

Realize that this is probably not the best way to go about solving megaminx. Westlund is almost certainly better.
If you're just down to use only ZZ varients, then that's cool, all the power too you, but realize that that might not work out the best speed wise. 
However I'll maintain that this is a totally viable speedsolving method.

I don't think that I'll make a written walk through solve because Megaminx reconstruction's are a crap ton of work.
But I've been kinda wanting to make a follow up video where I don't skip over S2L and maybe have some actual speedsolves. I can try and get something out this week--but don't hold your breath.

I know that at least 2 other people have contacted me about learning/developing the method, but I have no idea if they actually moved forward with that. @AlphaSheep, did you ever learn/use it?
Also, re-reading your original question, it sounds like you got through EO all right? If so, to solve S2L, only turn the faces that got EO'd. If you followed along in my example with the same color scheme, I have the grey face facing me and the light green face down and front, only turn the pink, cream, dark green, or light blue faces and that shouldn't mess up EO.
Make sure not to turn the light green face or the grey face as those will mess with EO.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 20, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Hey, I'm glad that you're exploring the different facets of ZZ!
> 
> A couple things to note:
> 
> ...


Ok. I am trying to switch basically every event to ZZ (so far I have 3x3 and working on mega) and I definitely want to be one of the few people that use this method. I would definitely love it if you did a more in depth tutorial for the S2L.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 21, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Also, re-reading your original question, it sounds like you got through EO all right? If so, to solve S2L, only turn the faces that got EO'd. If you followed along in my example with the same color scheme, I have the grey face facing me and the light green face down and front, only turn the pink, cream, dark green, or light blue faces and that shouldn't mess up EO.
> Make sure not to turn the light green face or the grey face as those will mess with EO.


So I did get through EO alright but now here is another question (Also please try to make that video). I have taken your advice and tried to solve S2L using just those moves. But when I get to last few pairs, some pieces may be on the bottom right corner while the slot I’m trying to get it to is the bottom left one. So that’s one problem I have. The other problem is last 2 slots. I don’t understand how it’s possible to put two pairs on top of each other without turning the grey face. If you can answer this with a reply, or resolve it with a video it would be much appreciated.

edit: ok I just figured this out. I was making it to were black was the top color and not creme. Ok this has been resolved for me. I do not need anymore help.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 24, 2019)

I made a second video:



Spoiler: ZZ-Spike Walkthrough Solve 2










That was fun

Also, I just realized that YouTube has an editor built in, so I think I'll post some speedsolves in the video gallery soon, if anyone wants to watch those too.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 24, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> I made a second video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would definitely like to see some speedsolves.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

This is a really cool method! I think I’m gonna have to use it!


----------

